# Stuck moen positemp



## HUSKER ROB (Dec 18, 2013)

DO THEY MAKE A TOOL TO REMOVE A STUCK MOEN POSITEMP VALVE CARTRIDGE? TRIED ABOUT EVERYTHING AND CAN'T GET IT TO BUDGE.
THANKS FOR YOUR TIME . ROB


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

HUSKER ROB said:


> DO THEY MAKE A TOOL TO REMOVE A STUCK MOEN POSITEMP VALVE CARTRIDGE? TRIED ABOUT EVERYTHING AND CAN'T GET IT TO BUDGE.
> THANKS FOR YOUR TIME . ROB


Nope, call a licensed plumber and have it replaced with a MOENTROL


----------



## HUSKER ROB (Dec 18, 2013)

*stuck cartridge*

I am a licenced plumber. just trying to find a way to get the cartridge out without tearing open the tiled walls. thanks


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

HUSKER ROB said:


> DO THEY MAKE A TOOL TO REMOVE A STUCK MOEN POSITEMP VALVE CARTRIDGE? TRIED ABOUT EVERYTHING AND CAN'T GET IT TO BUDGE.
> THANKS FOR YOUR TIME . ROB


Dynamite!!!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

HUSKER ROB said:


> I am a licenced plumber. just trying to find a way to get the cartridge out without tearing open the tiled walls. thanks


A license plumber? Post your intro and we help you with that or you can go to home depot and get a hitch to pull it....


----------



## blindangel83 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm surprised A Lic plumber never encounter posi temp cartridge that was stuck while ur at HD getting the hitch stop by the plumbing section and ask for the cartridge puller and don't forget an intro


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

blindangel83 said:


> I'm surprised A Lic plumber never encounter posi temp cartridge that was stuck while ur at HD getting the hitch stop by the plumbing section and ask for the cartridge puller and don't forget an intro


If he was, he would stuck around...


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

HUSKER ROB said:


> I am a licenced plumber. just trying to find a way to get the cartridge out without tearing open the tiled walls. thanks


If you were licensed you wouldn't be asking that question....

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

lockeplumbing said:


> If you were licensed you wouldn't be asking that question....
> 
> Micah Robinson
> Locke Plumbing
> lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


What are you talking about? He said drivers license not plumbing license....you guys gotta read better....


----------



## plumber75 (Aug 31, 2013)

You get an impact driver and put a wood screw in on the side of it and as you screw it in it hits the metal and pushes the plastic part right out.


----------



## plumbkrazyca (Feb 27, 2013)

Should I use a left or right handed wood screw 😳


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I just use the torch and heat the brass until it is red hot then the plastic cartridge comes right out and the extra plastic burns off....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------

